# BFP but started bleeding - help so scared!!



## LeRoux22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I have got my first BFP after our first FET cycle this morning!  Amazing feelings of elation have been followed by absolute fear because I have started to bleed!  It is brown at the moment but that is the way my period starts anyway!  I have called the clinic and they have just told me to rest and hopefully it will calm itself down.  I am soooo scared, can't believe this could be happening after being so happy this morning!! Please girls is there anybody out there this happened too and its been ok??! 

Leroux xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh muffin I can't help you but I just wanted to wish you luck. Many ladies bleed whilst being pregnant so keep positive, do what the hospital say and rest as much as you can.

Thoughts are with you x


----------



## LeRoux22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Hbk, it's the most awful thing!! Got really bad af cramps too but had them last night too!! Really hard to stay positive!! Xx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi LeRoux22, Congrats on the positive test!    

I know it's much easier said than done but don't panic.....brown blood is certainly old blood, most probably left over from implantation and very normal. AF cramps are normal too, I remember having them so bad and just could not believe that AF wasn't on the way. Stay positive and rest up


----------



## LeRoux22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank u so much for the words of encouragement Pinkcat!! I have read your reply about 5 times! Just what I need, some positive vibes. Thanks again xx


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey hon

Just want to mirror what pinkcat said, I was exactly the same and was told it was just old blood from the 2ww etc and my AF pains were just the uterus starting to stretch (ligaments etc).  It was really difficult at the time, as I had pains down my legs too, which always was an indication that the old   was going to make an appearance.

Everything sounds perfectly normal at the moment, so just try to relax, keep yourself hydrated and enjoy your pregnancy hon - huge congrats - whoopeeee.

All the best. xxx


----------



## LeRoux22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Lorna, stories like yours are really helping me get through! Today was my otd, and I am 13 days past 5 day transfer, I don't know whether this makes a difference ie too late for an implantation bleed? Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to say that I bled a lot through my first pregnancy.  Clinic said that sometimes when you have 2 embies put back it could be that both took and then one has then stopped developing and is now coming away.  However like some of the ladies have said it could be implantation to.  Will your clinic not do a blood test for you?

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi the

Just to add to the reassurance you've had.  When I was pregnant with ds, my first bleed occurred the day after AF, and then I bled on and off til 18 weeks.  Semed that in particular I'd get a lot of brown blood every time my period was due, so every four weeks.  But I also bled red and pink.  The cramps are a good sign in early pregnancy, as your uterus is attaching, bu if they get really strong my obstetrician told me to take buscopan, as strong uterine contractions are best avoided.

Bleeding s really common after ivf and in twin pregnancies.  And also if you're taking aspirin or clexane.

Last point, IF you're on progesterone or progynova you could check with your clinic whether you should up the dose.  But that's irrelevant if you're my taking them.

Take care, stay alm and very best of luck.  If you have joined the waiting for early scan thread, you'll already know that spotting is ver common.

 

Martha x


----------



## LeRoux22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reassurance today lady's, it has really helped!! The bleeding does seem to have eased off now, so hoping it stays that way. 

Thanks Martha, I will check it out.

Thanks again ladies, you all very kind and this forum really is a lifeline.

Xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

LeRoux - I hope the bleeding has calmed down now, just wanted to let you know I had bleeding just before I got a BFP, at 6 weeks and 9 weeks pregnant so can be totally normal.

Congrats on your BFP and wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!

xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hiya 
Congrats Leroux on your BFP. I was so glad to see some of the replies on here. I'm 5dp5dt and I've started spotting. Unfortunately mines not brown more pinkish red, started at lunch time. Just preying it's not all over yet xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just to add, I'm ow 8dp5dt and tested strong positive with first rsponse early test yesterday, but my otd isn't until Friday.  But I have been spotting since Thursday, sometimes brown, sometimes red. My clinic have upped my cyclogest to three a day and put me on three oestrogen tablets a day. Just preying my beanies stay put.
Leroux hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Pheobs

Did you tell the clinic you tested early? Did they tell you off?

x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes told my clinic, they are amazing. My doctor told us it was a good sign that we had a positive but it was still early days, she told me to go to the clinic on Sunday and started me on oestrogen tablets to stablise my endometrium. She would never tell me off she's too nice xx


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

That is fabulous, will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

CGT when is your otd? Mines nit until Friday, which is why it's still early xx


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine is Saturday. I did a normal test on Sunday gone so of course it was negative  

We will be staying in a cottage with 12 others this weekend  for a family weddings so I might use an early test before we go. It's great you're getting  help and advice, which hosp are you under? x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

We are with CRGW, they are amazing! I'm sure Sunday was too early, what day did you have your embies out back in? Will keep everything crossed for you. What excuse are you coming up with for not drinking on the weekend? I feel bad having o lie but it's got to be done! Xx


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

We only had one and it went back in day 2 which was the Saturday. We will be sstaying with DH's parents, siblings and their kids so knowing our situation they are too  kind to ask. With others I sit with a glass before me and DH drinks it for me discreetly or I drive x


----------



## jo.xxx (Nov 17, 2011)

congrats amz...baby finley looks cute.......xx


----------



## Turtle13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Leroux,

I just wanted to say that I'm in the same boat. i tested positive on Saturday on my last IVF cycle (third time lucky!), but I've been bleeding ever since (its now Weds).  It started brown and is now pinkish red, never really enough to fill a pad but more than spotting.  I'm having cramps as well.  I go into have my blood tested again tomorrow, so fingers crossed that its just breakthrough bleeding.  Thanks for starting this thread off, it's been very reassuring.  From what I've read, bleeding occurs in about 25-30% of pregnancies, so hopefully it's nothing.  It's a horrible situation to be in, waiting to find out the results is just agony!  Particularly if it's your last chance to have a child!  All the best to you and the others on this thread in a similar position.

Love and hugs 
Lisa x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna wish use lots of luck girlies

Jenna xx


----------

